# Oxford



## vicwo (Mar 6, 2008)

Can anyone recomend a site near Headington Oxford please? My Daughter has just moved there. I have tried the Camping and caravan club which is not too bad. Is the Caravan Club site at Woodstock any better or a CL near to Headington would be nice. electrics and a loo would be good. We have a car in tow so its just a safe place to leave the van in the day time. 
Thanks Vic


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

vicwo said:


> Can anyone recomend a site near Headington Oxford please?
> c


The Woodstock- Blenheim Park site is very good if you want to spend time sightseeing and walking in the park but, if you just want to leave your van and visit, it is not the cheapest option.

Try:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=2020

in Abingdon ( good bus service, nice people, safe pleasant site)

or, if you ever need a day stop only then either the Redbridge or the Water Eaton Park and Ride have dedicated MH parking- no overnighting however.

G


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

Greenhill Leisure Farm at Bletchingdon

Diamond Farm at Bletchingdon

About 6 or 7 mins drive to Headington ( the land of charity shops )

Both excellent sites suitable for fulltiming


----------



## vicwo (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks Billym for your input but the prices are near enough to the Caravan club ones but i will check them out over the weekend for the future. Grizzly thank you too and i am going to try the farm at Abingdon. We have contacted them and booked. Looks interesting so again thanks.

Vic


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

vicwo said:


> Grizzly thank you too and i am going to try the farm at Abingdon.
> 
> Vic


We've a very good bus service so you should not need to take the car. Either catch the regular bus into Oxford ( about every 5 minutes- there are several of them) and then change in the centre and out to Headington or there are two buses which go to the John Radcliffe hospital from Abingdon. One is every 20 mins and the other every 30 mins.

If you turn right out of the farm entrance and walk up to the first roundabout you will see the bus stop.

Thanks for letting me know and enjoy your stay.

G


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

As you have a car on tow and want to go to Headington either of the Bletchingdon sites would be far more convenient than the Abingdon one and any saving in site fees at Abingdon would soon be swallowed up in travelling costs either by bus or car.


----------



## delboy0127 (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi

Woodstock- Blenheim Park is first class lovely area good food in the local pubs, perfect site, we nearly always try and stay on CC sites if at all possible, they are very reliable in our opinion.

Your biggest problem may be being able to get a pitch, at the time you require.

Take care

Delboy


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

Both the Bletchingdon sites used to make good reductions for longer stays. Maybe worth a try if you intend staying more than a couple of weeks.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I've only just seen this - must have been away when it was "live". As a former reisdent of Headington, and attnedee of OUFC games at the old Manor Ground :roll: , I would agree that there's not much about, but one that hasn't been mentioned is a CS at Moreton near Thame

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=477

really lovely site, and on the right side of Oxford for Headington (from Abingdon is a bit of a struggle to get round the ring road :roll: )


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

bognormike said:


> ... and on the right side of Oxford for Headington (from Abingdon is a bit of a struggle to get round the ring road :roll: )


If they intend to leave their van on site then they will not be going round the ring road in it but straight through the middle on the regular bus to Headington from Abingdon. Dead easy...

G


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

8) nice one G :wink: 

much better than driving in Oxford :lol: :lol:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

bognormike said:


> much better than driving in Oxford :lol: :lol:


I give thanks daily Mike, to be living in a place with such a brilliant bus service. Parking in Oxford has deliberately been made extremely expensive but no-one can complain that we've not got a first class bus service to make it easy to get there.

Add that to a bus pass and it's pigs-in-clover !!

G


----------



## vicwo (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks Mike for your input. I will try the site you mention, its looks good from the google maps. Saying that the site at Abingdon was good enough that Grizzly told me about. and they are not too bothered about the winter closing time once they know you.
I am at Sete in South of France using free WIFI. No signal in van until I plug in my cheap Rocket WIFI extender, now a full signal, Amazing. Thank you both
Vic


----------

